# 80/20 aluminium



## Sea Ducer (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone local carry this?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that a sheet or alloy number ?


----------



## Sea Ducer (Oct 2, 2007)

neither. 

http://www.8020.net/T-Slot-2.asp


----------

